# [MOD][UNIVERSAL] Modified DSP Manager with BEATS audio. For CM9 & AOKP.(6.25.12)



## ...Awesome...

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: CyanogenMod

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)

Source:: 
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]








[/background]​​​
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]I have Modded DSPManager to use the libs & Audio files from BEATS to work with [/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]AOKP & CM9 ONLY!!![/background]

[background=transparent][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Flashing this will not mess up your other Equalizers!![/background][/background]​​
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]V.1[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Had a bunch of FC for alot of devices [/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]v.2 [/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Fixed the FC issue[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]v.3[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Added MUSICFX so settings work for CM9[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Added Awesome Control Panel[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Re-built Awesome BEATS[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Download: [/background]AwesomeBEATS™ v.3
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Just FLASH and enjoy!! [/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Make sure to change in SETTINGS/SOUND/MUSIC EFFECTS to AWESOME BEATS.[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Thanks to:[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]spc_hicks09 (with Permission to use his modded DSP manager)[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Sckyboy78 (For the find )[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]nik3r (For all the help getting it to work on other devices)[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]mwalt2 (Helping fix the MOD to work on CM9 based Roms)[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Confirmed Devices working:
MyTouch 4G
Desire HD
Desire S
Inspire 4G
Desire
GalaxyTab Plus 
Sensation
Amaze 4G
Galaxy S2
Nexus
SSII
SI
Sensation XL[/background]​​​
[background=transparent][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]MAKE SURE YOU GUYS HIT THAT THANK BUTTON IF THIS MOD WORKED FOR YOU!!![/background][/background]​


----------



## shaunjudy

Hey Awesome I flashed the Awesome Beats Zip and it keeps force closing. I am on ICZen 1.8.3
any help please???

Thanks!!!


----------



## ...Awesome...

Got to system/Apps/ and delete awesomebeats.apk and just reinstall your dspmanager the Beats audio files and libs should remain till i recheck it for that rom thanks


----------



## shaunjudy

Thanks I will give it a shot. And looking forward to seeing the issue resolved.









Thanks Again!


----------



## ...Awesome...

Can u test this new version for me thanks

Download: http://d-h.st/PKc

The previous version had a space in classes file that make the app FC its been fixed hopefully


----------



## shaunjudy

Thanks downloading now will let you know if it is successful in a few minutes. Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon

Just loaded and i can tell a slight difference but a slight difference for the better none the less highs seem a lot better for sure. Thanks a lot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon

Should mention im on vzw. Galaxy nexus AOKPb39

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shaunjudy

Worked like a charm! Thank you my friend mad props.....

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon

I retract my previous statement about slight difference. I fixex permissions within my recovery twrp if you want to know and it sounds amazing! Very good work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ...Awesome...

Thank you guys for testing it on your devices i appreciate all the feedback will try and improve this mod as much as i can and possibly add the beats logo on the notification area.


----------



## superstargoddess

Thanks for this, going to give it a shot. I needed a good new dsp/beats to add to roms that don't come with it.


----------



## ...Awesome...

*OP UPDATED TO VERSION 3 PLEASE SEE CHANGELOG, JUST WIPE CACHE AND FLASH, NOW WORKS WITH CM9 AND SETTINGS/SOUND/MUSIC EFFECTS SHOW UP*


----------



## shaunjudy

Awesome you can add the Vibrant to the working devices. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## ...Awesome...

Will do thanks man for confirming









Next update will have notification beats visible


----------



## shaunjudy

Sweet can't wait.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon

Like the update sounds great! Bass kicks man

Sent from my calculator watch in 1982


----------



## wiseguychacon

Wanted to let ya know that I've been listening for about an hour straight and it's starting to crackle and pop not a lot just slightly. Usually when changing a song v2 did not have this issue. lt still sounds really good though so sound quality is not an issue. Thanks again for the mod its not a deal breaker for me cause its not constant just random. Plus its makes my speakers happy.

Sent from my calculator watch in 1982


----------



## ...Awesome...

Will look into that all feedback appreciate it good or bad


----------



## ALDO101T

WELL, you can add the htc incredible 2 to supported devices, works great on mine.


----------



## LikeaG2root

You can add the HTC One S. Works awesome! Thank You!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## ...Awesome...

Thanks for testing it out on that device


----------



## pokedroid

I know it's not cm9 or aokp, but I gave it a try on the jelly bean nandroid that dropped yesterday for CDMA nexus owners, and it doesn't seem to be working. :-( oh well, win some-lose some. Will reinstall when I head back to aokp. Thanks OP


----------



## Tone_Capone

I have it working flawlessly on my Galaxy Nexus running Paranoid Android (CM10). That's right, it works on CM10!


----------



## dbh369

I wasn't clear if you needed this, but Galaxy Nexus with Jelly Belly (AOSP) is working for Google Play.

What is interesting is it has no effect on Rhapsody output....


----------



## neyel8r

thank you! working well on albinoman's aosp jellybean rc2 for htc incredible... haven't felt bothered to upgrade to rc3 yet...


----------



## Rcantec

This is EPIC... Works flawlessly on My Prime.


----------

